# '06 X-Trail...Thanks to you guys



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello, I'm a newbie to the forums.

I just wanted to share my excitement about deciding to purchase an '06 X-Trail Bonavista. It is suprisingly difficult to find the platinum model now, apparently they are selling quite quickly. We will have to drive 8 hours to get one (which is fine because that means we get to drive back!). We haven't finalized the accessories and purchase price yet, I'll post the end result when all is said and done. 

Anyway, I just wanted to say that this forum has been one of the most influencial aspects of our decision. There is so much good advice, useful data, and general enthusiasm here that I don't think I'll ever have to worry about not having the answer for anything "X-Trail". Oh, the other big deciders were:

-We test drove a used X-Trail, a Rav-4, and a CRV in town and thought the X-Trail was by far the best in many categories. For us, it especially dominated the 'looks' category....We prefer the 'Utility' part of SUV, and would like our vehicle to look as such - not like a squashed bug. Transmission (auto), ride, and instrumentation were more appealing to us as well. The other two were good, don't get me wrong.....just not AS good.

-I can't believe that they are giving up the X-Trail for the Rogue....When we saw the Rogue, we decided we had better snap up an X-Trail before Joe Public sees how ugly the rogue is and wants an '06 X-Trail too.....In our opinion, the Rogue looks like....well, something really ugly. 

-I just read some of the road report threads and saw photos of an X-Trail in situations that I will place mine in....What a capable vehicle. we initially wanted a Toyota FJ Cruiser, but decided that it's too much, and the fuel economy stinks. The X-Trail is as capable an off-roader as we would ever need.

Anyway, thanks again all for your terrific posts, and the huge amount of data that you've made available over the past few years. :woowoo: 

Dan 

ps. If only we could get the U.K. model's 2007 diesel engine here in Canada...45 mpg! I researched importing one, and it's not allowed in case you were wondering.....


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Hope you enjoy the new Xt Dan, I'm sure you will. Great colour.

If it's any consolation, because of the high tax on fuel here, will probably still cost us way more to go 45 miles in our diesels than it will in your petrol. One of the reasons oil-burners sell so well in Europe.


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

We just picked up our '06 Xtrail Bonavista Platinum yesterday afternoon. We're in love!!! It's the sweetest looking vehicle out there. Too bad you didn't live in Hamilton because the dealership we got it at had 5 platinum Bonavista's. 
Such a smooth ride. I was initially hestitant when I drove it because this is my first SUV. I thought it was going to be big and hard to handle. After driving for 5 minutes I was so comfortable with it. It's not as big as those full sized SUV's and it drives like a car.


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow congratulations Waxen! That's nuts that you found 5 platimun Bonavistas at one lot! From all of the phonecalls I've made, I have only found one in Kelowna, one in Sherwood Park, one in Edmonton, and a couple in the Vancouver area. I had a somewhat negative experience trying to negotiate price with one fella yesterday - I don't want to play underhanded tricks like playing dealers off against one another, but if I'm putting in a days drive to get it, what the heck. I've seen posts from out west of buyers getting their X-Trail for a fairly consistent 26 500.....So that's what I want. 

Anyway, congratulations once again Waxen, I think you've made an excellent choice!


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

Whoa what a day! I have an update for all interested parties. 

'06 X-Trail Bonavista in Platinum with:
-Sunroof deflector
-Hood deflector
-Rubber cargo liner
-Roof crossbar kit

$31,200 CDN drive-away. 
I'm really very pleased with the purchase price of this vehicle, I feel like a thief...like a, smooth criminal. I suppose that means the salesman did his job then right?

Unfortunately it's a long drive to go pick it up so I won't actually get it for a while.....poop.


----------



## corykg (Mar 28, 2007)

Where you buying from?

If you're in PG and have to drive somewhere to get the vehicle you should head to Calgary or Edmonton and save yourself all the PST of British Columbia. 

No offense, but $31,000 seems extremely high priced right now. I'm looking to pay about $28,000 incl taxes in a short while.


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, we are getting ours from Sherwood Park Nissan in the Edmonton area. 

Sale price is 27,388. x1.13 for GST/PST (They hit you when you get back to BC and register the vehicle) = 30,948 not including battery ($125) and etching ($400) and some other administrative fees ($140 gov't levy I was told). Crossbars $300 (quoted) + Sunroof/Hood deflectors $200 + Cargo Mat $140 

All of that adds up to $32,250. So I got roughly 1,000 off and I'm happy, so don't rain on my parade man.

And don't think that just because you buy from Alberta you won't be paying provincial tax in BC - the gov't gets their share when you register the vehicle. And if you undervalue the purchase amount you might end up shooting yourself in the foot should something bad happen. 

You can get an '06 Bonavista for 28k drive away? that's awesome!


----------



## corykg (Mar 28, 2007)

hey i was completely unaware they nab you on the PST when you register. That would explain a large difference in price. 

Not meaning to rain on your parade, just trying to give some input. At this point you'll have an xtrail and I won't have one for atleast another month, so you are higher up the totem pole than I. 

The fact that you are set on a platinum model may have hurt your bargaining power a bit, but with the accesories (and PST) thats not a 'terrible' price as I so blunty stated before.

PS. I live in Edmonton, you want me to go pick that up for you tommorrow from Sherwood Park and drive it for a bit to make sure its in good working order? haha


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

No worries, I'm happy as a clam right now. I was worried I wouldn't be able to get a hold of a platinum X-Trail there for a while so I think I did pay a little more than if I had taken another color.

You are absolutely right that the platinum color played a factor in the cost. All of the eight dealers I spoke with refered to it as 'rare' and 'hard to come by' etc. and justified their unwillingness to move partially based on this. 

The PST thing is a real downer for us BC'ers. There's nothing that can be done about it though......except perhaps move to Alberta, which is tempting enough already aside from the crummy Oilers. 
Cory, since you live in Edmonton, could you drive out to Sherwood Nissan and make sure there is a platinum X-Trail with a 'sold to Dan' tag on it? lol  
Are you going to go for the Platinum color as well? Apparently Sherwood Nissan is the largest Nissan dealer in western Canada. 
Have a good one...poor Oilers.


----------



## corykg (Mar 28, 2007)

haha you get back at me by going for the jugular and bring up the oilers huh. jk

its been snowing here the last couple days so i'm gonna test drive another xtrail, i'll do it at sherwood and inquire if they have platinums in stock still.

for me personally i'm not picky about the color except i dont want silver. there seems to be so many silver X's on the road.

I was unaware that it was such a large dealership out there, I've never seen it.


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

My dealership said it was an extra $125 charge for getting the platinum because it only came in the Bonavista edition. Bunch of BS but they try every which way to sneak in those little extra charges.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

picking up my bonavista chrome tonight - Ile Perriot near montreal has 1 platium left, new if anyone interested.


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Waxen said:


> My dealership said it was an extra $125 charge for getting the platinum because it only came in the Bonavista edition. Bunch of BS but they try every which way to sneak in those little extra charges.


If you go to the Nissan Canada and change the color you will see that the extra $125 will be added accordingly. but, I agree that is pure BS, same as the Gas and Air Taxes from the government but hey, we live in Canada.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks.

I stand corrected, ils perriot has about 22 xtrails left, but no sand or platinum anymore.


We had a little freak snow last night/this morning - no probs at all.

More l8tr.

Vic


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

xtrailer said:


> If you go to the Nissan Canada and change the color you will see that the extra $125 will be added accordingly. but, I agree that is pure BS, same as the Gas and Air Taxes from the government but hey, we live in Canada.


Nissan UK charge an extra 400 GBP here, which is over $900 CAD, for _any_ colour except red. And just to make sure they get their £400, when I ordered, they had all colours in stock except red which would take 10 weeks for delivery from Japan. That's plain greedy.

(We sound like a misery competion.







)


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

Update: After much wrangling and canoodling, we got a better deal from a Calgary area dealership. And I must say that being a recent grad has helped my cause greatly as well.

$25, 962 (Platinum Bonavista December build)
$450 for a bunch of fees
$1276 for Spoiler, Hood/Sun Deflector, Crossbars (Wife really really wanted the spoiler)
For a grand total of $31,053.15 after we pay the 7% PST and 6% GST 

An interesting note: As a BC resident buying from Alberta, we will pay the BC PST in Alberta, and then again in BC when we register the vehicle. We have been instructed to then provide proof of registration in BC to Nissan, at which point they will issue a cheque to us for the PST amount they charged us. Interesting procedure. Does anyone out there have experience with this? I would hate to think that the dealership is trying to pull a fast one on me by double charging the 7% PST.

We're really really happy with that price. We were starting to think used but that price can't be beat. We found many used ones that were equal to or greater than the 27,388 promo that's going on right now. 

Anyway, we are going to Calgary to pick it up next week, and we can't wait!

Oh, I saw an interesting turbo kit from High Octane Racing on Ebay today, but it was in Australia.....Not that I want to buy it, but I was wondering if anyone out there has a turbo kit on the XT - How is it?


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

Congrats. Sounds like you got a great deal. Enjoy!!


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Abraham_jr said:


> $25, 962 (Platinum Bonavista December build)
> $450 for a bunch of fees
> $1276 for Spoiler, Hood/Sun Deflector, Crossbars (Wife really really wanted the spoiler)
> For a grand total of $31,053.15 after we pay the 7% PST and 6% GST


Abraham could you break the $1276 for Spoiler, Hood/Sun Deflector, Crossbars by parts? I am thinking to get the Crossbar from the dealer (it has been a PITA to go with the other solutions) and would like to know the numbers to bargain with the dealer.


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

Unfortunately, the online quote I received from the dealer did not itemize each accessory by price, but I do know that a spoiler is around $650 installed - apparently it is a bit of a process to install them afterwards. I'm not sure, but I think the crossbar kit was around $200 installed...But again, I'm not sure. Apologies.


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

Proud owner of Bonavista # 5065 (Platinum)
Drove it home 850 km today from Calgary and with each passing kilometer I became more sure of my decision. I will post some pictures in the "rides" thread later.

Awesome! We love it!


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Enjoy Abraham,

Mine is almost a month old and I too feel good about the purchase. I'm about the replace the stock radio and will have details of what is required once the job is done.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

well the stock radio is out and available, and the replacement was easier to install than expected. Its now got a sony 410u model - basically for mp3 playback.

What was needed was the typical nissan wiring harness, and the cage and the bin pocket. Pretty standard stuff. The antenna fit without requiring a adapter type kit.

In and out in under an hour!


----------

